# E3 rumours / leaks



## Jinglefruit (May 28, 2015)

https://40.media.tumblr.com/5135ea2a9c6c3345d075dfe3f7920be0/tumblr_np30a6CqkL1qfjr5zo1_540.jpg

Apparently proven fake, but thought this might be appreciated here, since it's steadily gaining wind through tumblr, and people are buzzing excitedly, and it's always fun to speculate.

First things first, [SUB]Amaryllis[/SUB]
Animal Crossing Wii U - with 2016 which is a euphamism for 2018 clearly. 
Pokemon Z - after the almost uncharacteristic dry spell of pokemon news. 
Something that begins with an F and ends with a Zero!
New Metroid that is for both 3ds and wii U. o:
Things we already know about
No Mario Kart 8 DLC. 

Discuss?


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2015)

Yaaaaaas I love leaks coz it's so fun debunking them

That said, any leaks to include pokemon Z/xy2 are fake given super PMD's announcement


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 28, 2015)

No Mario Kart DLC? Oh well, next time then.
At least new Animal Crossing, though.
And Pokemon Z huh? And it looks like its not being released on the same year, that's something you don't see everyday.
Yoshi's Wooly World releasing December 11th, better make that my Christmas present STAT!
And something new about amiibo, what will they say about it.
I'm still interested in Mario Maker, though I might not try that demo at Best Buy.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> No Mario Kart DLC? Oh well, next time then.
> At least new Animal Crossing, though.
> And Pokemon Z huh? And it looks like its not being released on the same year, that's something you don't see everyday.
> Yoshi's Wooly World releasing December 11th, better make that my Christmas present STAT!
> ...


You are aware it's fake, right?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 28, 2015)

Jake. said:


> You are aware it's fake, right?


Fake? So there COULD be Mario Kart DLC.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Fake? So there COULD be Mario Kart DLC.



Do you even read, the first three words of the thread say "Apparently proven fake"...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 28, 2015)

Well, if its fake, then i'm sure this must be closed.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, if its fake, then i'm sure this must be closed.



OMFG did you even read any of the thread, *or even the title?* this thread is for discussing E3 rumors/leaks


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 28, 2015)

I did edit it as I posted, then saw it was definitely fake just after posting, so maybe Paperboy saw the pre-edit. 

Although, don't most recent Pokemon games come out the same year as announced? BW2, XY and ORAS all did. Not sure about games before those...
And I don't follow PMD, do MD games usualy only come out when a main series doesn't?


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I did edit it as I posted, then saw it was definitely fake just after posting, so maybe Paperboy saw the pre-edit.
> 
> Although, don't most recent Pokemon games come out the same year as announced? BW2, XY and ORAS all did. Not sure about games before those...
> And I don't follow PMD, do MD games usualy only come out when a main series doesn't?



No. The only reason I know it's fake is because I don't see Nintendo announcing a spin off Pokemon game, as well as a main series game (granted, they did so this with XY/gates to infinity), but what makes me so sure it won't be announced is that there isn't any info on the new PMD game. It seems like they're saving it's info for an E3 release, and I don't see them doing a double pokemon announcement at e3, with PMD and the next main series game.

If they had announced some PMD info my now, then I could see it happening, but I just domt


----------



## Holla (May 28, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Although, don't most recent Pokemon games come out the same year as announced? BW2, XY and ORAS all did. Not sure about games before those...



Nope, they usually come out with a 3rd updated instalment for the new games (not remakes) a couple of years later. For example the original Ruby and Sapphire came out in 2004 while Emerald came out in 2005 (in NA). So if Pokemon Z is going to be real then it coming this year or next wouldn't be out of the ordinary.


----------



## Dustmop (May 28, 2015)

Holla said:


> So if Pokemon Z is going to be real then it coming this year or next wouldn't be out of the ordinary.



No, releasing this year or next wouldn't be out of the ordinary. On the other hand, ORAS happened right after X/Y, and... y'know, I really wish they had an established pattern of their updated remakes of older gens. It'd be a lot easier to speculate.


When they redid G/S/C with HG/SS, they released that the year after they released Platinum.
Diamond and Pearl were 2007.
Platinum was 2008/2009.
And then HG/SS was 2010.


But when they remade R/B/G, they released it in between Ruby/Sapphire and Emerald.
Ruby & Sapphire were 2003.
FireRed & LeafGreen was early 2004.
Emerald was end of 2004 (Japan) and early 2005 everywhere else.


I'd really like to see Pokemon Z happen, and considering it'd be _traditional_ for them to release it, I had my hopes up for it.. But I kinda feel like ORAS was the closest we're getting to it. I can't see how they'd alter the story now to fit in the _extra_ Megas that ORAS added, even if they are pretending that Pokemon is the new Zelda with their alternate timeline to make Hoenn fit with Megas _at all_. >:c


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 28, 2015)

I feel like some good points have been made, but all of them are missing the fact that "Nintendo Logic" contributes more to releases than any pattern does. Who knows what they're thinking or are going to do.  

Though I would hope a Wii U pokken tournament comes before either Z or MD.


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2015)

Everyone is talking about Nintendo and I'm sitting here waiting for Valve to announce Half-Life 3.


----------



## shunishu (May 29, 2015)

who is Nintendo, is that a dragqueen? i think I know her... Nintendo Versace right? yah..


----------



## Lancelot (May 29, 2015)

shunishu said:


> who is Nintendo, is that a dragqueen? i think I know her... Nintendo Versace right? yah..



Really funny when your on an animal crossing forum


----------



## shunishu (May 29, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Really funny when your on an animal crossing forum


yes 

yaaaaaaassss, come through "you're"


----------



## pokedude729 (May 29, 2015)

I would like a new Paper Mario


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 30, 2015)

Darn. I was hoping that that pic was real. Oh well. I'm still hoping for AC Wii U.


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 30, 2015)

Personally, I'm assuming every leak is fake until I see truth with my own eyes at E3. I'm tired of being let down and disappointed by fake leaks.


----------



## Flop (Jun 3, 2015)

I demand a Splatoon 2 teaser at E3.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2015)

Flop said:


> I demand a Splatoon 2 teaser at E3.



get real. if anything, i'd love a Hyrule Warriors 2, or at least another Nintendo series to get that treatment. I don't see it happening tho


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 4, 2015)

Jake. said:


> get real. if anything, i'd love a Hyrule Warriors 2, or at least another Nintendo series to get that treatment. I don't see it happening tho



Actually, didn't nintendo say they were going to do more things like that? Hence we've got Hyrule Warriors, puzzles and dragons Mario and Pokken tournament. Maybe we'll get LittleBig Metroid and Flappy Star Fox.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 4, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Flappy Star Fox.



dear god pls no.

Not after Flappy Goat.

No more Flappy. D:


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2015)

I must be the only one who isn't looking forward to Animal Crossing on Wii U. Only because I don't have a Wii U. Selfish I know. xD When City Folk came out, I was SUPER pumped but I ended up not ever playing it. I just played Wild World more because it was handheld so I could play it anywhere any time. But that's just my opinion of course. 

I'm expecting a Pokemon game as well but this time I'm definitely going to wait it out. I jumped so fast on X and Y because of how hyped it was, only to be VERY disappointed. I waited on ORAS because I didn't wanna be let down again. I looked up info on it before I bought it. I'll be doing the same with future Pokemon games.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

personally i enjoy ac on the handhelds but i would enjoy it on the wii u more

as long as they fixed some things and made it a bit better than acnl i would totally buy it


----------



## Bosca (Jun 4, 2015)

If Animal Crossing Wii U became a thing, I'd finally get a Wii U. Also if they announce a Super Mario Strikers, that would be great.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 4, 2015)

Animal Crossing Wii U would be amazing, the Wii U is so powerful... it makes up for the non mobility.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 4, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Animal Crossing Wii U would be amazing, *the Wii U is so powerful*... it makes up for the non mobility.



Yes, that's why it only takes 34 watts to run.


I don't think "powerful" is the word you're looking for. :v


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 4, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Yes, that's why it only takes 34 watts to run.
> 
> I don't think "powerful" is the word you're looking for. :v



So it's more than capable, and energy efficient! Won't wreck your electric bills and the environment like those other consoles. ;D


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2015)

If they did a remake of Super Mario Strikers for the Wii U in HD it'd look amazing and be so much fun.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 7, 2015)

Trundle said:


> If they did a remake of Super Mario Strikers for the Wii U in HD it'd look amazing and be so much fun.



So long as you don't have to shake the wiimote to headbutt I'm down. I didn't like that on the wii.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd honestly like a Kirby's Dream Land 4.

Rainbow Curse lived up to NONE of my visual expectations when I looked at videos of the game.

Hopefully, the game I want will fix that. I'm even willing to want Sakurai to come back to HAL Labs for it.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 8, 2015)

pokemon z LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Eevees (Jun 8, 2015)

BlogDog123 said:


> Personally, I'm assuming every leak is fake until I see truth with my own eyes at E3. I'm tired of being let down and disappointed by fake leaks.



Same here, I have fingers crossed for animal crossing for Wii u in the new year but not holding on hope too strong..


----------

